# 6 Alliance 107's to the first person to request them.



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I bought a pound and there were 76 in there enough for 26 band sets. I made a set and man are they zippy especially with 1/2 steel and .44 caliber lead..

Thought I'd give someone the experience without going all in. . 6 bands will make you 3 bandsets.

First responder gets the bands.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Am interested


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

You win, lol PM me your address and i'll put them in the mail tomorrow or Saturday. Like the avatar. That is my slingshot goal, game harvesting


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for the opportunity! 
And thanks the avatar is a picture of most memorable hunt of my life because it is the first rabbit I harvested with my slingshot back with i first started using them.
-slingshot shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

You are very welcome. All I ask is that you post what you think about them. Especially if you think that they would be suitable for hunting. Thanks


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will do ????


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You can use them for hunting...alongwith the 44Cal..Best to you my friend ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonna see how much power these bands can punch,I've read alot of good comments on how good they are with steel and lead. I don't have any lead or steel with me so ill try them out with rocks. and maybe harvest a rabbit with them  
-slingshot shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

slingshot shooter said:


> I wonna see how much power these bands can punch,I've read alot of good comments on how good they are with steel and lead. I don't have any lead or steel with me so ill try them out with rocks. and maybe harvest a rabbit with them
> -slingshot shooter


Unfortunately that have a lot of power to spare. I was shooting in my apartment last night(I have a 33 foot shooting lane). It was late and I was tired but I'd just made a new set of the 107 bands for my Kestrel the only pouch i had was a smallish one. In my sleep deprived state i foolishly grabbed 1/2" steel instead of 3/8 I have to really concentrate with the Kestrel or I fork hit it. I am still green and its shooters error the Kestrel is a great and accurate slingshot. Anyway I had the pouch a bit twisted think and whap!!!! I had a fork hit that sent th 1/2" steel ball all the way through a closet door. That is after massively striking the fork, so it should have shed a lot of energy but not enough. I punched straight through a hollow core door. There goes my deposit lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very generous of you! Those bands should make someone very happy.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

This forum has some of the nicest most generous folks I have come across. Fred45 sent me some pouches, templates and sanding screen with out me even asking. I just want to pay it forward. When my gf moved recently My disposable income was cut in half, so I cannot be as generous as I'd like but I want to do what I can to keep the generous nature of this forum going.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Talk about power!! Especially after a fork it should of slowed the velocity significantly and it still went through a door damn! Can't wait to try them out
-slingshot shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Here is the unfortunate truth in that statement


----------



## Qjay (Jul 1, 2014)

No way to put a coathook or something over the hole in the door? What is the position it is in? since it is hollow core, could you just "fold it back out and glue it" so it is back in place pretty close? Hollow core doors ARE pretty cheap to replace, too...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Fill it with toilet paper and tell your wife it is an new art form ..... nope, don't think that will work ///

How about a big poster to cover it that says "Honey I love you" That may give you a little time ;- )

wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It knocked the chip all the way out. I bought an oak hardwood down and a flush cut saw. The 1/2 ammo punched a perfectly round 1/2 inch hole and the dowel is a snug fit. I am going to put some gorrilla glue on the tip of the dowel that goes against the inside back of the door and a little on the hole edges and then flush cut it when done. Its your classic golden oak color so a golden oak touchup the the end and some brown sharpy artisticlly applied to mimicc the wood grain and we will be good. Its about knee high so no poster nor hook will work


----------

